
How can I send text messages (SMS) to a list without coding? - alexander-g
I&#x27;m wondering if there is a product like SendGrid or MailChimp that would let me upload a list of contacts and then send them an SMS marketing campaign?
======
AQXt
Amazon SNS enables you to send messages or notifications directly to users
with SMS text messages to over 200 countries, mobile push on Apple, Android,
and other platforms or email (SMTP).

[https://aws.amazon.com/sns/](https://aws.amazon.com/sns/)

------
thorin
I'd recommend Twilio, it was trivial to build lambda stuff integrating to
Twilio with AWS and Azure as well if you have it. I did some stuff with
traffic updates etc with no knowledge of cloud platforms. You also just use
the Twilio UI on their site.

------
poletopole
As much as I hate to promote my ex-boss' products, I'll make an exception
here. Yetitext ([https://www.yetitext.com](https://www.yetitext.com)) may be
what you're looking for. I knew the coworker who developed the whole service
for close to a decade, so it's one of the better services the company offers.
The support team is fantastic which is what really makes Yetitex stand out,
very few companies invest in support these days.

------
dstik
If you're truly looking for no-code, check out:

    
    
      - ClickSendSMS (https://www.clicksend.com)
      - EZTexting (https://www.eztexting.com)
    

They also have Zapier integrations so you can do more no-code stuff.

Also, Zapier itself has a outgoing SMS offering (cannot receive sms messages)
in case that's helpful as well.

------
przeor
smsapi google it [https://www.smsapi.com/en](https://www.smsapi.com/en)

------
paulcole
The Twilio API connected to a Google Spreadsheet and run through Google Apps
Scripts works very well for me.

------
osagaius
Hey!

I’d recommend SimpleTexting and Textedly if you’re not looking for a no-code
solution. Amazon SNS and Twilio (as you know) are not.

Both folks I listed have campaigns like MailChimp (my former employer).

I also run an SMS startup (Parrotmob). Let me know if you need more guidance.

------
didgeoridoo
Check out Klaviyo, they have an SMS product made for eCommerce marketers.

------
toomuchtodo
[https://burstsms.com](https://burstsms.com), no coding required.

------
sciencewolf
Check out [https://www.arist.co/](https://www.arist.co/)

------
sethammons
You mentioned SendGrid. We are now part of Twilio. Twilio is to voice and sms
as SendGrid is to email.

~~~
alexander-g
Yeah I know, we do use Sendgrid at both botmakers.net and tarta.ai now.

Sendgrid allows me to create campaigns and send them to an email list, I'm
looking to do exactly the same for SMS.

------
kodzoman
smsapi, messagebird, twilio, i've used all three and they all work great.

